# Being a spouse with Bipolar One disorder



## ABiolarWife (8 mo ago)

Do I have any fellow sufferers on the forums? Sometimes it is SO lonely living with this disorder. And it is just exhausting at times. I am on hyper alert to my moods - I have to be. And, while my new medications are much better, they also make me tired.

And I know how hard I can be to love. My husband though? Loves me unconditionally. Is my partner in my mental health not to mention being my very best friend. And I am his partner as well. He has struggled with CPTSD, alcoholism and addiction (has been clean and sober over 25 years. I am so proud of him!). And we support each other. We are a team always. I have learned some very painful lessons on what happens when you try and go your own way.

But, as hard as we are to love, we deserve to be loved. I work very hard to manage my disorder as best I can. My husband deserves that and more every day. And I have made great striders on that front this year. But I stick with my meds religiously. And have a wonderful therapist that I see weekly. We also see a marriage counselor weekly and that has really strengthened our communications.

All in all?? It's complicated. But we make it work. And so can any of you struggling with mental health.


----------



## jenny_1 (7 mo ago)

I suffer from bouts of depression, but nowhere close to what you're dealing with. And depression can be tough, so I can only imagine what struggles you are having. Best of luck to you and your husband.


----------

